# [emerge]qtwebengine-5.15.1(close)

## carlos plaza

Una feliz Navidad para todos los integrantes del Foro.

Todo comenzó con el cambio de perfil 17.0 al 17.1

He resuelto la mayoría de los errores que me dio este cambio (hace mas de un mes), a excepción de qtwebengine que me deja la maquina sin recurso, ya que se consume toda la memoria y tarda mucho.

Me he paseado por todos los post buscando solución y no he podido solucionar. Alguna ayuda me seria de gran ayuda. 

La salida

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [16210/27766] /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MMD -MF obj/content/browser/browser/browser_plugin_guest.o.d -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_OZONE=1 -DOFFICIAL_BUILD -DTOOLKIT_QT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_UNWIND_TABLES -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DCONTENT_IMPLEMENTATION -DVK_NO_PROTOTYPES -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DUCHAR_TYPE=uint16_t -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DSK_HAS_PNG_LIBRARY -DSK_HAS_WEBP_LIBRARY -DSK_USER_CONFIG_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkUserConfig.h\" -DSK_GL -DSK_HAS_JPEG_LIBRARY -DSK_USE_LIBGIFCODEC -DSK_VULKAN_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkVulkanConfig.h\" -DSK_VULKAN=1 -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DSK_GPU_WORKAROUNDS_HEADER=\"gpu/config/gpu_driver_bug_workaround_autogen.h\" -DVK_NO_PROTOTYPES -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_X11 -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -DSQLITE_ENABLE_BATCH_ATOMIC_WRITE -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3 -DSQLITE_DISABLE_FTS3_UNICODE -DSQLITE_DISABLE_FTS4_DEFERRED -DSQLITE_ENABLE_ICU -DSQLITE_SECURE_DELETE -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_MAX_WORKER_THREADS=0 -DSQLITE_MAX_MMAP_SIZE=268435456 -DSQLITE_DEFAULT_FILE_PERMISSIONS=0600 -DSQLITE_DEFAULT_MEMSTATUS=1 -DSQLITE_DEFAULT_PAGE_SIZE=4096 -DSQLITE_DEFAULT_PCACHE_INITSZ=0 -DSQLITE_LIKE_DOESNT_MATCH_BLOBS -DSQLITE_OMIT_DEPRECATED -DSQLITE_OMIT_PROGRESS_CALLBACK -DSQLITE_OMIT_SHARED_CACHE -DSQLITE_USE_ALLOCA -DSQLITE_OMIT_ANALYZE -DSQLITE_OMIT_AUTOINIT -DSQLITE_OMIT_AUTORESET -DSQLITE_OMIT_COMPILEOPTION_DIAGS -DSQLITE_OMIT_COMPLETE -DSQLITE_OMIT_DECLTYPE -DSQLITE_OMIT_EXPLAIN -DSQLITE_OMIT_GET_TABLE -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION -DSQLITE_DEFAULT_LOOKASIDE=0,0 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOOKASIDE -DSQLITE_OMIT_TCL_VARIABLE -DSQLITE_OMIT_REINDEX -DSQLITE_OMIT_TRACE -DSQLITE_OMIT_UPSERT -DSQLITE_OMIT_WINDOWFUNC -DSQLITE_HAVE_ISNAN -DSQLITE_TEMP_STORE=3 -DSQLITE_ENABLE_LOCKING_STYLE=0 -DPERFETTO_IMPLEMENTATION -DUSE_VULKAN_XLIB -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DUCHAR_TYPE=uint16_t -DAUDIO_PROCESSING_IN_AUDIO_SERVICE -DUSE_SYSTEM_ZLIB=1 -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/vulkan/include -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/perfetto/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto/build_config -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libyuv/include -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/khronos -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/gpu -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/jsoncpp/source/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/jsoncpp/generated -Igen/third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/dawn/src/include -Igen -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/boringssl/src/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/ced/src -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libgifcodec -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/vulkan/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/third_party/vulkanmemoryallocator -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/vulkan/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/crashpad/crashpad -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/crashpad/crashpad/compat/non_mac -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/crashpad/crashpad/compat/linux -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/crashpad/crashpad/compat/non_win -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libwebm/source -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -Igen/third_party/perfetto -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc -Igen/third_party/webrtc -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/abseil-cpp -Igen/third_party/metrics_proto -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/perfetto -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/perfetto/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto/build_config -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/mesa_headers -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/v8/include -Igen/v8/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/angle/src/common/third_party/base -Igen/angle -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/angle/include -I../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/brotli/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fPIC -pipe -pthread -m64 -Wall -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wno-unused-local-typedefs -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wno-deprecated-declarations -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-comments -Wno-packed-not-aligned -Wno-dangling-else -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -g0 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -std=gnu++14 -Wno-narrowing -Wno-class-memaccess -Wno-attributes -Wno-class-memaccess -Wno-subobject-linkage -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-return-type -Wno-deprecated-copy -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated-declarations -c ../../../../qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.15.1/src/3rdparty/chromium/content/browser/browser_plugin/browser_plugin_guest.cc -o obj/content/browser/browser/browser_plugin_guest.o
> 
> ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
> ...

 

emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.1::gentoo'

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 3.0.9 (python 3.8.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r3, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.1::gentoo'

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.1  USE="alsa kerberos pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -jumbo-build -test" 
> 
> 

 

Estos son los tiempos de compilación de este paquete 

genlop dev-qt/qtwebengine

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * dev-qt/qtwebengine
> 
>      Mon Feb 26 09:27:53 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2
> ...

 

De antemano muchas gracias y Feliz Naviadad eso si "en cuatentena".

----------

## pelelademadera

buenas, yo tuve algun problema similar, se me llevaba los 16gb de ram con makeopts=-j17

la solucion economica es bajarle los hilos de compilacion, no chequee cuanto consumia pero con 4 hilos pasaba perfectamente.

otra solucion sera asignar swap, pero va a ser lentisimo, y la cara es agregar ram...

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> buenas, yo tuve algun problema similar, se me llevaba los 16gb de ram con makeopts=-j17
> 
> la solucion economica es bajarle los hilos de compilacion, no chequee cuanto consumia pero con 4 hilos pasaba perfectamente.
> 
> otra solucion sera asignar swap, pero va a ser lentisimo, y la cara es agregar ram...

 

Baje los hilos y pude compilar

----------

